# Ambien



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone would care to share their experiences with Ambien. I have seen it crop up in a few posts in the past, but, it's been a while. I do realize that reactions to these kinds of drugs are quite idiosyncratic, so, I am just asking out of a spirit of general curiosity. I myself am very much in need of sleep (which for me is a strongly GI-associated problem), and the OTC remedies (benadryl, melatonin) aren't doing the trick,but I can't quite bring myself to break out the Ambien, mostly out of concern for sleepwalking and so on. I live alone, so no one is around to stop me if I start into that kind of thing. One thought I had was that I might start with only 5 mg (cut the 10 mg pill in half), to see how I do with a low dose. I did consult a pharmacist, who thought the pill cutting would be OK, though he seemed to think it was a largely unnecessary precaution.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

kc99 said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone would care to share their experiences with Ambien. I have seen it crop up in a few posts in the past, but, it's been a while. I do realize that reactions to these kinds of drugs are quite idiosyncratic, so, I am just asking out of a spirit of general curiosity. I myself am very much in need of sleep (which for me is a strongly GI-associated problem), and the OTC remedies (benadryl, melatonin) aren't doing the trick,but I can't quite bring myself to break out the Ambien, mostly out of concern for sleepwalking and so on. I live alone, so no one is around to stop me if I start into that kind of thing. One thought I had was that I might start with only 5 mg (cut the 10 mg pill in half), to see how I do with a low dose. I did consult a pharmacist, who thought the pill cutting would be OK, though he seemed to think it was a largely unnecessary precaution.


Hi there! I haven't taken it myself but i know others who do. Taking 5mg would be fine although i think your only on a low dose anyway so your unlikely to have side effects. All meds have side effects it's not worth reading them all and stressing over it, talk to your doctor if you are really concerned.I found Elavil (amitriptyline) an antidepressant Works well for me at 25mg I take it an hour or two before bed and i sleep really well. Sorry i can't be much more of a help


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks leebe20 -- any comments are helpful. Glad the amitriptyline works for you.


----------

